

Hacker news: DMCA - Jagat
https://news.ycombinator.com/dmca.html

======
jluxenberg
This is a standard DMCA 512(c)(2) notice; see
[http://www.chillingeffects.org/dmca512/faq.cgi#QID129](http://www.chillingeffects.org/dmca512/faq.cgi#QID129)

